# spam for toronto music folk.



## babybatter (May 25, 2006)

Hey Im 34, played 15 years of guitar, but have only gigged about 10 times, and the last time was 4 years ago. Financial stability in the past year is letting me get more serious about music ambitions again.

Ive been trying to write some stuff to make a demo to 'sell' myself, but ive found i need more collaborative help than I thought. 

I have lots of time off of work, have a large room in an apartment we can use for quiet practice. 

Im really a better singer than guitarist, so idealy Id like to form an Odds type band. Songwriting first, maybe harmony vocals, some folky stuff, some rock stuff, trading vocals and guitar on different songs would be ideal. 

Interests are bands like Jayhawks, Big Sugar, Stones, Morphine and Matthew Sweet. I play acoustic and electric. 

I dont care about your age or gender or how much you love Jenny Craig chocolate cake.

[email protected]


----------

